# Other Pythons > Morelia >  coastal jaguar carpet python

## Andrew24

i was wanting to know about how much would a coastal jaguar carpet python cost and where on the net is a good place (that i can trust) to buy one?

and if anyone lives in iowa do they have any expos that sell coastal jaguar carpet pythons? in iowa.. i didn't see any at the one i went to in des moines but then again at that time i wasn't really looking for one lol. so that might be why i didn't see any...

----------


## MattU

$300-600 is probably average...check the classifieds at moreliapythons.com or kingsnake.com they've usually got some stuff

----------


## mainbutter

Yup +1 on the 300-600 range.  You CAN find them cheaper, and they aren't necessarily "bad" either, but below $250 is very uncommon.

They're common enough that I don't have any ONE breeder to refer you too, especially since the breeders I check out most often are working with diamond jungle jags rather than coastal jags.

I'd agree that classifieds at moreliapythons.com is a great place to start, but of course there's no harm in checking kingsnake.com or faunaclassifieds.com

Jags aren't hard to find for sale.

One note:  If you haven't read about it yet, there is a neuro issue related to the jaguar gene.  Some very few people still argue that it can be bred out.  I am of the opinion that it can't and is directly associated with the gene.  This does not stop a snake from having a full healthy life, but gives jags odd behavior from time to time.  It almost seems very similar to the issues with spider ball pythons.  Different snakes will exhibit different degrees of odd behavior.  I just wanted to let you know about it, because anyone buying a jag should know about it instead of finding out after a purchase.

----------

Andrew24 (12-26-2009)

----------


## pilot511

richmondconstrictors has some nice ones, good variety in price...same with spitfire reptiles, reptilicus (will leary) and you can find them all over kingsnake.  $300-$600 is right for a pure coastal jag, a jungle jag or irian jaya jag could get to a grand or more.

----------


## Ballpython2

> Yup +1 on the 300-600 range.  You CAN find them cheaper, and they aren't necessarily "bad" either, but below $250 is very uncommon.
> 
> They're common enough that I don't have any ONE breeder to refer you too, especially since the breeders I check out most often are working with diamond jungle jags rather than coastal jags.
> 
> I'd agree that classifieds at moreliapythons.com is a great place to start, but of course there's no harm in checking kingsnake.com or faunaclassifieds.com
> 
> Jags aren't hard to find for sale.
> 
> One note:  If you haven't read about it yet, there is a neuro issue related to the jaguar gene.  Some very few people still argue that it can be bred out.  I am of the opinion that it can't and is directly associated with the gene.  This does not stop a snake from having a full healthy life, but gives jags odd behavior from time to time.  It almost seems very similar to the issues with spider ball pythons.  Different snakes will exhibit different degrees of odd behavior.  I just wanted to let you know about it, because anyone buying a jag should know about it instead of finding out after a purchase.


I'm not getting one of these but what are some of the odd behaviors that this neuro issue brings?...Like whats odd for a snake? lol

----------

